# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Black Tuesday

## twinscythe12332

A bit of an irony in using this Forum, but has anyone been following the black tuesday proceeedings?
http://www.avaaz.org/en/stop_the_sec...cy_calls/?fpla

for those not sure what black tuesday is, gov is attempting a sneaky push of the secrecy bill. There was supposed to be a public consutation but that didn't go down as it should.

----------


## AmithS

Lawyer friend of mine told me about it today.  I have heard about the secrecy bill for a while now but Black Tuesday today.

Not very good!

----------


## Dave A

Here's a photo of what they're trying to hide:

 

Nothing to see here, folks.
(And you'd better get used to it).

----------


## Newretailer

Yep, I wonder if it is coincidence that it is being passed just after Zuma gave the go ahead for an arms deal investigation. I guess all that needs to be done is to declare the report a secret. I think this is a dark, dark day for South Africa.

I wonder what happens when a foreign journalist publishes a story? Surely they cannot be prosecuted and with FB and Wikileaks etc., hopefully corruption can still be exposed.

----------


## garthu

It's sad day! But the reality is the info it will still get out if needed, probably with _a lot less_ confirmation and evidence of the story as well now since journo's wont be able to snoop...just make sure the info gets out to public. The storys will get out... if anything i believe they may have made it worse for themselves.. targets on there backs so to speak

----------


## Dissel

Agreed. I see in comments on the Moneyweb report about this, people are calling for a list of names of those who voted in favour. This list will be available when the minutes of parliamentary proceedings are published today.

----------


## AndyD

I don't think you can read too much into a list of who voted for the bill. It would just give an indication of how efficient the ANC whips are.

----------


## Newretailer

Apparently there was one ANC MP that voted against and disciplinary steps can be taken against him. They are bound by the result of the caucus and don't have a choice but to vote with the decision. I believe that is how it works if a government is proportional representation. The only way they can legally not vote in favour, is to be "otherwise occupied" and outside the room. This whole thing sucks big time. I hope it is going to be a bit of a wake-up call for loyal ANC supporters.

----------


## Blurock

You can only stop this BS by voting for a new Government when the opportunity arises. The Nazis and apartheid went the same way.

A country's freedom can be measured by its press freedom :Stupid:

----------

tec0 (23-Nov-11)

----------


## tec0

Well we will never know because we are out of the loop the public is officially excluded in government decisions and the like. 

Well welcome to Zimbabwe 2.0 upgraded version Beta.  :Huh:

----------

